# Problème installation IOS 8.0 sur iPad 2



## Rovex (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un iPad 2. 
J'ai voulu faire la mise a jour. 
Tout est bloqué. 
L'installation est stoppée à mi parcours. 
A plusieurs reprises, j'ai fait reste mais ça se bloque toujours. 
Je ne peux plus utiliser mon iPad ....
Merci Apple &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
Si quelqu'un a une idée ?
Rovex


----------



## pulsar67 (18 Septembre 2014)

Pareil pour moi sur ipad 4

J'ai déja vu ce genre de sujet mais j'arrive pas a le retrouver sur le forum


----------



## chriss87 (20 Septembre 2014)

Avez vous réussi à finir la mise à jour?

moi j'ai le même problème avec l'ipad 2.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Old Timer (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Aucun problème avec ipad 4 mis à jour avec iMac,
et ipad air mis à jour avec PC.


----------



## bécassine (20 Septembre 2014)

bonsoir,
 moi j'ai eu 5h de mise à jour mais ça c'est bien passé, par contre depuis j'ai les pages qui saute quand je sors d'une appli!!!
 bon courage à ceux qui sont bloqués!!


----------



## Diavel38 (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,  

J'ai exactement le même problème avec iPad Retina 64 Go (acheté en 2013) !!

J'avais mon disque dur presque plein... et je crois qu'il n'a pas aimé !!! 

Mais comment faire maintenant qu'il est bloqué ?


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Septembre 2014)

Mieux vaut éviter les mises à jours importantes et se tourner plutôt vers une clean instal'

J'ai bien ramé aussi avec mon IP2 mais aprés la clean instal' tout baigne nickel....


----------



## Diavel38 (24 Septembre 2014)

Qu'est-ce qu'une...  clean instal' ? :afraid:


----------



## Josy31 (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour, quand j'utilise le iBook je commence à lire et il se ferme tous seul plusieurs fois. Qu'est-ce que dois-je faire pour corriger ça?


----------



## Diavel38 (24 Septembre 2014)

Rovex a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai un iPad 2.
> J'ai voulu faire la mise a jour.
> Tout est bloqué.
> ...



Tiens en fouinant sur le forum... je suis tombé sur ce lien :
http://www.forumipad.fr/topic/4417-tutoriel-passer-en-mode-dfu-pb-de-restauration/

Dans un premier temps, ça m'a déjà verrouillé mon iPad est lancé le téléchargement pour la mise à jour d'OS 8.0 !!!

Je te tiens au courant si le reste.... se passe bien !!!


----------



## pulsar67 (25 Septembre 2014)

J'ai fais l'install depuis iTune et ça a marché


----------



## Diavel38 (25 Septembre 2014)

Conclusion et bonne nouvelle....  

J'ai enfin réussi à débloquer mon iPad !!


----------



## MoiMag (26 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai eu ce souci, en voulant faire la MAJ sur mon iPad (acheté en 2012) pour iOS 8, il a bloqué lors de l'installation à un peu près la moitié, alors en lisant cette discussion j'ai tenté une restauration en le reliant à iTunes, c'était bien parti mais voilà qu'il rebloque...  

Je voulais vous mettre une image mais je n'y arrive pas ici.

Merci de votre aide, que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Diavel38 (26 Septembre 2014)

Il me semble que la réponse... est juste plus haut !! :style:

As-tu essayé ? :afraid:


----------



## MoiMag (26 Septembre 2014)

Comme je l'ai dit dans mon message : oui ^^

J'ai voulu faire une restauration comme le propose iTunes mais ça bloque lors de l'install de iOS 8 résultat, mon Pad reste inutilisable


----------



## FalloutXtreme (26 Septembre 2014)

MoiMag a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit dans mon message : oui ^^
> 
> J'ai voulu faire une restauration comme le propose iTunes mais ça bloque lors de l'install de iOS 8 résultat, mon Pad reste inutilisable



As-tu essayer de passer ton iPad en mode DFU puis de le rebrancher à iTunes et de retenter une restauration complète ?


----------



## MoiMag (26 Septembre 2014)

J'ai fait le premier point du lien donné au dessus, ça a relancé via iTunes mon pad comme pour une restauration, mais lors de l'install de iOS 8, ca a bloquà à moitié.

C'est quoi exactement DFU ? comment on fait pour faire ce que tu me demandes FalloutXtreme ???


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Septembre 2014)

Pour le passer en mode DFU, c'est simple. Suis ces étapes :

- Connecte ton iPad a ton PC ou Mac.
- Appuie sur les boutons HOME et POWER pendant 10 secondes puis relâche le bouton POWER mais garde le bouton HOME encore appuyé pendant 10 secondes.

Là iTunes devrait redetecté ton iPad mais seul une restauration complète te sera proposée.

Ce mode est pas mal lorsqu'on a des soucis de restauration.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## MoiMag (27 Septembre 2014)

Merci FallOut

Mais c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait hier juste avant de vous envoyer mon premier "sos" 

En fait tout ça a fonctionné jusqu'au moment du redémarrage de l'iPad, à un moment iTunes demande à acceder aux données de l'iPad, j'ai donc fait "ok", mais c'est à partir de là que ca bloque, comme si iTune sur mon PC n'arrivait pas à accéder à mon Pad qu'il reconnait pourtant. Donc à partir de ce moment là ca tourne "dans le vide".

J'avais fait une copie écran pour vous la mettre ici, mais je n'y arrive pas...

Sinon que dois-je faire pour mon iPad ?? 

Merci de votre écoute je me sens un peu moins seule 

Bonne journée.


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Septembre 2014)

Dans ce cas, as tu essayé de changer de port USB ou mieux encore d'ordi pour faire la restauration ?


----------



## MoiMag (27 Septembre 2014)

Heuuu, pour les ports USB je sais pas je fais pas gaffe à chaque fois dans lequel je mets, mais je vais essayer...

Parce que là j'ai rallumé mon Pad, il m'a mit pour la 50ème fois "slide to upgrade", ce que j'ai fait pour la 50ème fois aussi, mais là encore à cet instant T il bloque à la moitié ! 

J'essaie sur les 2 ports, si ca marche pas , j'essaierai de trouver un autre pc pour le faire, je te tiens au jus, merci pour tous ces tuyau, moi suis pas trop nulle, mais pas trop douée non plus avec Apple ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------

Comment coller une image ici ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Septembre 2014)

MoiMag a dit:


> Heuuu, pour les ports USB je sais pas je fais pas gaffe à chaque fois dans lequel je mets, mais je vais essayer...
> 
> Parce que là j'ai rallumé mon Pad, il m'a mit pour la 50ème fois "slide to upgrade", ce que j'ai fait pour la 50ème fois aussi, mais là encore à cet instant T il bloque à la moitié !
> 
> ...



Ok ça marche 
Pour ajouter une image, il faut d'abord que tu l'upload sur un site d'hébergement d'images comme hostingpics et ensuite quand tu rédigeras ton message, clique sur le petit logo pour insérer une image qui représente une petite montagne sur un fond jaune et colle l'URL de ton image


----------



## MoiMag (27 Septembre 2014)

Bon je viens de retenter sur le 1er port usb et... même scène ! Puis sur le 2nd port, et là...... ça a marchééééééééééééé !!!! La restauration s'est bien déroulée, bon j'ai tout perdu de ce que j'avais avant sur mon iPad et j'ai pas pu le récupérer mais je m'en fous, je retéléchargerai les appli, le principal de mes données étant sur mon iPhone !

FallOut, merci merci merci, 1000 mercis pour ton écoute, ton aide et cette petite idée de changer de port, qui a tout débloqué !!! 

Très bon WE ensoleillé à toi et à tout le monde !


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Septembre 2014)

Content d'avoir pu t'aider 
Merci et bon weekend a toi aussi


----------

